# Títulos de películas



## Seymour M

Hola

Empezar diciendo que mis conocimientos de alemán son mas bien mínimos (por desgracia, pues es un idioma que siempre me ha atraido).

Me gustaría conocer las traducciones mas exactas posibles de los títulos de varias películas de R. W. Fassbider, pues creo que en algunos casos las traducciones con las que se estrenaron en España concuerdan poco (o nada) con los originales. 

Estos son los títulos y sus traducciones (que repito, no parecen muy fidedignas):

- Ich will doch nur, daß ihr mich liebt (Solo quiero que me quieran)
- Mutter Küsters' Fahrt zum Himmel (El viaje a la felicidad de Mamá Küster)
- Faustrecht der Freiheit (La ley del más fuerte)
- Angst essen Seele auf (Todos nos llamamos Alí)
- Warnung vor einer heiligen Nutte (Atención a esa prostituta tan querida)


Gracias por anticipado. Danke schön.


----------



## Dudu678

Traducciones oficiales y mi humilde intento excesivamente literal (como pides):
_
Sólo quiero que me amen. - Sólo quiero que me améis.
__Viaje a la felicidad de mamá Kusters. - El viaje al cielo de mamá Küsters.
__La ley del más fuerte. - La ley del más fuerte de la libertad.
__Todos nos llamamos Alí. - El miedo se come el alma.
__Atención a esa prostituta tan querida. - Aviso de una santa puta._
Si alguien tiene algo que rectificarme, por favor, adelante.


----------



## ErOtto

Muy bien Dudu  

Te ha quedado "literal del todo".  

Dos pequeñas puntualizaciones:

1. Aviso de una santa puta: Aqui aviso queda un poco ambiguo. *Warnung vor* es "se avisa de", "cuidado con"... cuando se "avisa" de/sobre alguien.

2. El miedo se come el alma. En el original "essen" está mal empleado (a proposito), por lo que en español sobraría el *se*.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Aurin

ErOtto said:


> Muy bien Dudu
> 
> 
> 
> 2. El miedo se come el alma. En el original "essen" está mal empleado (a proposito), por lo que en español sobraría el *se*.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


Es verdad, pero diría que no sobra el "se" sino que sobra la conjugación del verbo: Miedo comer(se) alma.


----------



## Seymour M

Dank aan allen!

Me ha sido muy útil, sobre todo en "Todos nos llamamos Alí", que ya me olía que cualquier parecido con el original era pura coincidencia. 

Aún así, el título con el que se estrenó me parece bastante poético y sugestivo y que concuerda con la temática de la peli... En fin, misterios de las traducciones (o de los traductores)  


Pd: Edito para explicar que el título en cuestión "Angst essen Seele auf" es una frase pronunciada por un protagonista, Alí, inmigrante marroquí que imagino no conocerá perfectamente el alemán, por eso puede soñar tan extraña y mal construida...


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, tiendo a escribir las cosas en correcto español, es un defecto que tengo. 

Ahora en serio, es cierto que el verbo no está conjugado, pero es _aufessen_ que hace cierto énfasis que no hace _essen_, así que sería _comerse _y no _comer_.

Creo que ya lo ha sugerido Aurin, pero por si acaso.

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

Aurin said:


> Es verdad, pero diría que no sobra el "se" sino que sobra la conjugación del verbo: Miedo comer(se) alma.


 
Hola a todos,

no estoy de acuerdo. Desde mi punto de vista "el inmigrante marroquí que no domina el idioma" (sin ofender), en *su* español diría "El miedo come alma" igual que en alemán diría "Angst essen Seele". Puede que no domine bien el idioma... pero sabe que no se usan los verbos en infinitivo.  

No es que esté mejor o peor... sólo es un matiz (repito) personal.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Dudu678

Claro, y te entiendo muy bien. Eso de utilizar _se_ si no domina el idioma es muy improbable, pero... ¿utilizar _aufessen_?


----------



## ErOtto

Dudu678 said:


> ...pero... ¿utilizar _aufessen_?


 
Es que no utilizan aufessen... utilizan _essen auf.  _

Ejemplo: "Du, essen auf" viene a equivaler a "terminate el plato" (sin acritud y ligeramente exagerado).

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Aurin

ErOtto said:


> Es que no utilizan aufessen... utilizan _essen auf.  _
> 
> Ejemplo: "Du, essen auf" viene a equivaler a "terminate el plato" (sin acritud y ligeramente exagerado).
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
No entiendo lo que quieres decir. El verbo aufessen es un verbo con prefijo separable. Ich esse .....auf. 
"Angst isst Seele auf." sería "El miedo se come el alma."
"Du, essen auf." no es correcto, sería como " tú terminar el plato".


----------



## Dudu678

Mi conocimiento del alemán es muy limitado, pero iba a preguntar dos cosas (y Aurin nuevamente se me adelanta):

¿Cómo es que _essen auf_ es un verbo como tal? Como ya me has puesto en duda, he comprobado que _aufessen_ viene en el diccionario.

Y por otro lado, el imperativo en la forma de du, ¿no debería ser _iss auf_?

Perdón por mi ignorancia.


----------



## ErOtto

Aurin said:


> "Du, essen auf." no es correcto, sería como " tú terminar el plato".


 
Correcto.  

No estaba comentando lo que es correcto o no es correcto. Le estaba poniendo un ejemplo a Dudu (si te fijas unos post más arriba) sobre el uso del idioma de "ese inmigrante marroquí (protagonista de la película) que no domina el idioma alemán" respecto a "ese inmigrante marroquí que no domina el idioma español", puesto que el título alemán viene de una frase que le protagonista dice durante la película. Por tanto, el título español "debería ser" la frase doblada al español.

No se si me explico.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

Dudu678 said:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia.


 
Ignorancia, ninguna.  

La frase que puse yo como ejemplo es INCORRECTA a todas luces. Sólo quería "expresar de forma plástica" lo que puede llegar a decirse cuando no se domina el idioma... que es, en parte, con lo que juega la película.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Aurin

ErOtto said:


> Correcto.
> 
> No estaba comentando lo que es correcto o no es correcto. Le estaba poniendo un ejemplo a Dudu (si te fijas unos post más arriba) sobre el uso del idioma de "ese inmigrante marroquí (protagonista de la película) que no domina el idioma alemán" respecto a "ese inmigrante marroquí que no domina el idioma español", puesto que el título alemán viene de una frase que le protagonista dice durante la película. Por tanto, el título español "debería ser" la frase doblada al español.
> 
> No se si me explico.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 Y la frase doblada al español debería ser un español incorrecto.


----------



## Aurin

Dudu678 said:


> Mi conocimiento del alemán es muy limitado, pero iba a preguntar dos cosas (y Aurin nuevamente se me adelanta):
> 
> ¿Cómo es que _essen auf_ es un verbo como tal? Como ya me has puesto en duda, he comprobado que _aufessen_ viene en el diccionario.
> 
> Y por otro lado, el imperativo en la forma de du, ¿no debería ser _iss auf_?
> 
> Perdón por mi ignorancia.


 Exacto, el imperativo de "aufessen" es "iss auf".


----------



## ErOtto

Aurin said:


> Y la frase doblada al español debería ser un español incorrecto.


 
Correcto.  

Que es de lo que se trataba.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Dudu678

Genial 

Gracias a Aurin y a ErOtto por las explicaciones.


----------

